# BSI-Sicherheitstest



## raundsi (31 Januar 2014)

Ich bin nicht blöd und habe garantiert keinen "Kaufen" oder "kostenpflichtig bestellen" Button gedrückt oder einen mehrstufigen Prozess durchlaufen... allerdings war dieses Konto bei sicherheitstest.bsi.de durchgefallen...


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> allerdings war dieses Konto bei sicherheitstest.bsi.de durchgefallen...


Und was heißt das?

Vor allem GMX-Konten werden gern gekapert und anderweitig von den Internetpiraten genutzt, während der eigentliche Inhaber hiervon zuerst einmal nichts mitgbekommt. Die Nutzung umfasst zumeist die Erweiterung der Leistung, damit man mit dem Konto auch richtig was anfangen kann. Das Produkt Topmail erweist sich bei den Halunken als besonders beliebt.


----------



## Marco (1 Februar 2014)

Das heisst er hat eine Bestätigunsmail von BSI erhalten, nachdem er seine Mailadresse dort eingetragen hat.

Auf den BSI-Test würde ich aber keinen Cent geben.

Gruß Marco


----------



## BenTigger (1 Februar 2014)

Marco schrieb:


> Auf den BSI-Test würde ich aber keinen Cent geben.


Brauchst du auch nicht, er ist kostenlos.


----------



## raundsi (1 Februar 2014)

Naja, ich habe dem erst mal widersprochen, wird aber wohl nichts nutzen. Also mal vorsichtshalber alle Mails gesichert, in allen wichtigen Shops und anderen Zugängen die gmx-Adresse eliminiert, die Postadresse im gmx-Account auf Fake geändert und eine Weiterleitung von gmx auf einen anderen anonymen Account eingerichtet... mal schaun, was die jetzt so auf dem Kasten haben bei ihren Eintreibversuchen *g*


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> ...die Postadresse im gmx-Account auf Fake geändert....


Glaube nicht, dass man das nicht merkt und außerdem merkt sich das System dort die historische Einstellung.


----------



## Marco (2 Februar 2014)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Brauchst du auch nicht, er ist kostenlos.


Gähn


----------



## Heiko (2 Februar 2014)

Marco schrieb:


> Gähn


Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du statt mehr oder weniger nichtssagender Aussagen Deine Kritik an dem BSI-Test mal etwas konkretisieren würdest?


----------



## BenTigger (2 Februar 2014)

Marco schrieb:


> Gähn


Ja Marco, du hast es sehr treffend kommentiert.
Genau solch eine Reaktion erwecken deine äußerst belanglosen Beiträge.


----------



## Marco (2 Februar 2014)

Danke fürs Feedback. Gut das deine sich davon abheben...oder auch nicht.

Ich denke wir sollten es dabei belassen

@Heiko Beim BSI-Test wurden auch Mailadressen gefunden, welche mit Sicherheit nicht ausgespäht worden sind. Ich habe zum Beispiel eine Adresse, welche Hinz und Kunz im Netz angibt. Diese war beim BSI positiv, obwohl sie bei keiner Anmeldung (welches mit Opt-In verifiziert worden sein kann).


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Februar 2014)

Ich habe eine Idee: Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, tut man das einfach nicht. Eine Antwort auf Heikos Frage würde mich aber auch interessieren. Was soll der Test des BSI denn deiner Meinung nach leisten?


----------



## raundsi (2 Februar 2014)

Also ich würde als Mod jetzt die letzten Beiträge hier abschneiden und einen BSI-Faden draus machen, wenns den noch nicht gibt


----------



## Heiko (2 Februar 2014)

Marco schrieb:


> @Heiko Beim BSI-Test wurden auch Mailadressen gefunden, welche mit Sicherheit nicht ausgespäht worden sind. Ich habe zum Beispiel eine Adresse, welche Hinz und Kunz im Netz angibt. Diese war beim BSI positiv, obwohl sie bei keiner Anmeldung (welches mit Opt-In verifiziert worden sein kann).


Jetzt kommen wir doch langsam in eine echte Diskussion. 

Fakt ist doch, dass niemand so recht weiß, wo die Daten herstammen. Das hat aber doch keinen Einfluss auf Sinn oder Unsinn des Tests.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (2 Februar 2014)

Wie sich jetzt rausstellt, wusste das BSI schon im August 2013, dass es Daten gibt und dass darin auch Bundestags- und Behördenadressen auftauchen.
(Zitat fefe)
Angeblich wurden die Daten auf einem Server "gefunden". Ich könnte mir denken die Auswertung in Schlapphutkreisen hatte erstmal vorrang.


----------



## raundsi (2 Februar 2014)

Wenn jemand Zeit und Muse hat, kann er ja mal im Darknet nach Passwortlisten suchen... Stichworte für den Einstieg wären "hidden wiki" und onion...
(Ich hab da mal kurz vorbeigeschaut, aber festgestellt, dass die meisten Seiten tot zu sein scheinen, und dann die Lust verloren)


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (2 Februar 2014)

Ach....was soll das...täglich fallen irgendwelche Opfer auf phishing rein, fangen sich Viren ein, antworten auf Westafrikanische "help me get the money out" mails, bewerben sich als money mules usw.


----------



## raundsi (2 Februar 2014)

(Off topic: Joa die westafrikanische Geschichte hab ich sogar im Verwandtenkreis ... wenn ich das mal gewusst hätte damals   
Opfer insgesamt in meinem unmittelbaren Verwandten/Freundeskreis: 1x vierstelligen Betrag an die Nigeria-Connection überwiesen, 2x Abmahnung Filesharing kassiert, 1x Abmahnung Wettbewerbsrecht, 1x Abofallenopfer... ohne Internet würde es sich irgendwie sicherer leben...)


----------

